# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  ظل المريخ ومساعدته بالاخطاء

## abuashruf

*الكل يعلم ان هناك فريقا جديدا يعتبر فرعا للمريخ يتم تكوينه من مشاطيب المريخ هذا الموسمتاريخ الانشاءنوفمبر 2016م
مما يؤكد علو كعب المريخ وعقول المريخاب التى تحسن الاختيار
وساعد على ذلك مرض رئيس فرع المريخ كردنة
وله العذر فهو مصاب بمرض الشعور بالدونية الذى تطرقنا له كثيرا
ويحاول جاهدا علاجه بالعدوان التعويضي 
فهو من غير ان يعلم يعيد سيرة اللواء طلعت فريد بتكوين المريخ الفرع مع الاحتفاظ بالاسم والاسم لايفرق المهم المعنى
 طالما انه يتخذ اساليب غير حميدة فى الكسب لماذا نساعده؟
السؤال الهام جدا
ادارة المريخ تعلم ان التسجيلات تتم فى فترة محدودة من الزمن
لماذا الاستعجال بفك الارتباط بسالمون ؟
لماذا لم تصبر الادارة الى اخر لحظات التسجيلات وتسوف مع سالمون كما تماطل معها كثيرا وتنهى الاتفاق معه فى اخر لحظات للتسجيلات وتكون وقتها قد سحبت منه الجنسية
لماذا نساعد من يحاربنا ويترصدنا؟
الكل يعلم ان فريق المريخ ب يسيره الرشيد وفطونة
وكردنه المسكين لايعرف الا ممارسة الاحقاد وماحرم الله من رشوة ودجل فوزاوى وغيره
لماذا نساعدهم ؟
ارجو ان لايتكرر الخطا 
كما بدانا بالصاح ونجحنا فى التسجيلات علينا ان نحافظ على اسرارنا ولانساعد عدونا
ولانفكر له
*

----------


## abuashruf

*ولاسامة  يوم اخر
على ادارة المريخ ان تعلنها داوية وتبدا بالمتامرخين اسامة ومعتصم فى حربها القادمة
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صراحة وبدون مجاملة تسجيلات المريخ هذا الموسم بدات بصورة رائعة وجيدة

لكنها استمرت بصورة ارتجالية وبعيدة عن الجانب الفني

وجود راجي حتى الان في الكشف مصدر تساؤل خصوصا مع خروج لاعبين كانوا ضمن اخر تشكيلة للفريق خلال الموسم الحالي وهما ابراهومة ومجدي عبد اللطيف بالاضافة الى عنكبة 

وجود راجي في المريخ حتى الان مجاملة صارخة تعتمد على العلاقات الشخصية بدلا من النظرة الفنية
وانتفت تماما حكاية الخوف من ذهابه للهلال بعد تسليم الهلال لاعبي الوسط جابسون وابراهومة بكل سهولة 


وجود راجي حتى الان يقدح في ان النظرة الفنية هي من تحكم التسجيلات الحالية

*

----------


## ودامبده

*قلناها الفهلوى كيف تضعف خصمك
المريخ الان فرغ من الارتكاز
وللاسف بقت فينا
وان لم يتداركوا الوضع سنندم
***
مماطلة اللاعبين المراد خروجهم من الكشف يجب يكون لاخر يوم كما تفضل ابواشرف حتى وان ارادوا يسجلوهم يكونوا مطالبين بالشطب 
وغالبا مايغادر راجي في الايام الاخيرة للتسجيلات
كذالك كاريكا وبوي وبشة مرشحين للمغادرة ولن يطلقونهم الا في اخر يوم لخوفهم من ذهابهم للزعيم
مصعب ومازن والمهاجم السعودي ديل منتظرين شنو؟!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اجتماع مهم اليوم لتحديد مصير راجي

سيعقد  الاستاذ عوض رمرم امين مال المريخ اليوم اجتماعا مع قائد الفريق راجي عبد  العاطي لتحديد مصير اللاعب مع الفريق خاصة بعد ان اتضح ان اللاعب لم يتعاف  بعد من الاصابة التي كان تعرض لها في مباراة وفاق سطيف
فضلا عن حاجته للعلاج مرة اخرى من ذات الاصابة
وتقرر امس تحويل اللاعب لاجراء كشف طبي يوم غد السبت بواسطة الدكتور علاءالدين يس لتقييم اصابة اللاعب.
*

----------


## Yousif Alnaim

*للذين يتحدثون عن راجي و عنكبة وعمر فالمريخ مازال ينتظره تسجيل اجنبيين بالأضافة لباسكال و ربما وطنيين ..و لذا فالثلاثي سيغادر لا محالة .. يجب ان ننتظر حتى النهاية قبل توجيه سهام النقد ..ما ذا دهى الحبيب بدر الدين الفاتح حتى يحكم بفشل لجنة التسجيلات ..هل قاتم عموده ..
                        	*

----------


## أبو النجوم

*ما تتخيلوا هذه العبارة تسوي فيهم شنو؟ مثل الشطة القبانيت الحبشية الأصلية تهري أهل الهلام الهلافيت الجلافيط  ..تهريهم حتي يستغيثوا


*

----------


## abuashruf

*الشطب فى اخر ثانية لن يضر اللاعب الوطنى لانه يعطى فرصو اسبوع كامل لتحديد وجهته الجديدة
اما اللاعب الاجنبى فلا يمكن تسجيله بعد ان سحبت منه الجنسية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الشطب والإعاره يهدد كبار النجوم بالأحمر 

تأكد  بما لا يدع مجال للشك بأن لجنة تسيير المريخ بحاجة لإخلاء 5 خانات دفعة  واحدة لإكمال قيد اللاعبين الاجانب والذي أمن الاحمر علي ضمهم .
بالرغم  من تسجيل المدافع النيجيري كونالي والذي أبدء رغبة الانضمام اليوم تمهيداً  لضمه والذي حل في خانة وليد بدر الدين إلا أن الاحمر أكمل اتفاقه بنجاح مع  لاعب الوسط المصري عاشور والمهاجم النيجيري "أولي" بالإضافة للمجنس العاجي  باسكال واو وتفيد متابعاتنا الدقيقة بأن المجلس قد تلقي موافقة من رئاسة  الجمهورية بالسماح بتجنيس لاعب .
مما يترتب علي مجلس المريخ بإخلاء 4 خانات لضم الاسماء المذكوره أعلاه عن طريق الشطب أو الاعاره .
ويأتي  علي قائمة المرشحين لمغادرة الاحمر كل من ( مصعب عمر ، راجي عبد العاطي ،  عمر بخيت ، بخيت خميس ، حماد بكري ، والحارس محمد المصطفي ) .
هذا وقد تأكد إخلاء خانة الجنوب سوداني ألوك أكيج بالإعاره .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال الوالي يرفض شطب راجي عبد العاطي من الكشوفات الحمراء 


 
 

ينوي مجلس إدارة  نادي المريخ الاستغناء عن خدمات راجي عبد العاطي قائد  الفريق في فترة  التسجيلات الحالية بعد أن ظل اللاعب بعيداً عن الملاعب لمدة  ستة أشهر حيث  أمّن جميع أعضاء مجلس المريخ على أن راجي لن يفيد الفريق في  الفترة  المقبلة وينبغي الاستغناء عن خدماته، الا أن خطوة شطب القائد قد لا  تتم  حيث تفيد متابعات كوورة سودانية أن السيد جمال الوالي رئيس النادي كان  له  رأي آخر بعدم الاستغناء عن خدمات راجي في التسجيلات الحالية حيث يرى   الرئيس أن راجي تعافى تماماً من الإصابة ويمكنه تقديم الكثير للفريق في   المرحلة المقبلة.
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*معقولة لاعب زي راجي يشطب
انتوا بتتكلموا كيف
*

----------


## استرلينى

*والله المجاملات دمرتنا ده فى دول العالم  من اول يوم يتم تحديد مواعيد رجوعه للميدان من الاصابه واذا الاصابه خطيره تخلى خانته 
*

----------

